# New goggles for 2011/2012?



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

BsMcluvinBeach said:


> Hey everyone, I'm looking for a new set of goggles for this season. I have a Burton Cyclic jacket in Absinthe color (sort of lime green) and a Flat Black Smith Hustle helmet. Looking at Anon, Electric, Smith or Dragon. Would like spherical lenses, preferably interchangeable and durable. Any recommendations>? :dunno:


Electric EG2.5s. Only goggle I'll ever ride now. Perfect lens size, good vision, good fit, good look


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I use smith i/os and oakley a frames love both of them to death. On the plus side smith lens are cheaper then most.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

I use the Oakley splices which are the crowbars with a better nose arch to help you breathe better. They're amazing goggles, don't fog, great lens size, and the lens is spherical. The I os is a great goggle too, my friend uses them and loves them


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

I have Dragon DX's. Normal lens, but still no overhang from frame that makes it hard to see. Super comfy foam, and lenses are cheap and so are the goggles. (ones in my pic)


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I picked up the new von zipper fishbowls to try for this year. Pretty happy with them so far (not used out on the snow yet).


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I use Dragon DXS goggles and they seem to work well for me.


----------



## ctk9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just snagged some Anon Hawkeyes for $80. Love the feel and the field of vision, can't wait to hit the slopes.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I love my Electric EG2s but hate the price of replacement lenses. Just like boots, base your purchase on fit not brand.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> I love my Electric EG2s but hate the price of replacement lenses. Just like boots, base your purchase on fit not brand.


same here, I love mine.


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

i owned electric eg2, vz feenom and dragon mace. i loved them all

but this year i want to try dragon apx and vz fishbowl


----------



## el3ctricf0x (Sep 23, 2011)

My electric eg2 are very very nice all around. Great vision


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

I have always had Spy Goggles. Used to ride with the Spy Targa II and loved em. Just picked up the Spy Bias. They fit great and we will see how they work this season


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Oakley Crowbar all the way. However, you should find the goggles that fit your face the best and wear those. Then shop by lens based on the light conditions you'll riding.


----------



## samson smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to try the Dragon snowboard goggles. Wow!!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Oakley Crowbar all the way. However, you should find the goggles that fit your face the best and wear those. Then shop by lens based on the light conditions you'll riding.


^This, goggles should fit you. That said I will suggest a look at Dragon DXS, I have a pair...really nice. Now I have EG1 V Co Lab. They seem really good too. And they look awesome.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

I wanna go get airbrake for the coming season. Super fast in lens changing


----------

